# 30% off Purchase Coupon from CVS



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just opened my email to discover a 30% off Entire Purchase Coupon from CVS ExtraCare rewards card program. An up to $99 value. Coupon expires Sun, 10/19. Excludes sale items and some other items. See coupon for details but looks like the standard ones on all their coupons.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just checked my e-mail, but haven't gotten any e-mail from CVS. I do have an ExtraCare card. How does the program work? Do you have to spend a certain $ amount during the previous month, before they send out whatever coupon?

Edited: Ah, never mind. Probably is based on prior purchases. Just now got a 25% off coupon sent to my e-mail address.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not sure. I do stop in and pick up things even sometimes just a bottle of water or toothpaste, etc. My biggest buying time is halloween as far as purchases there though. My email for these % off coupons comes on Thursdays from waht I can tell and others on here have said the same thing on the CVS thread. 

Prior to this email for 30%, I received some general promotional ones...this past Tuesday one for a $5 in rewards relative to prescriptions, is past Monday one about earning extra bucks on cosmetics. Last Monday savings on oral care for $10 in rewards bucks. Not sure if signing up for these is a trigger or not. At the kiosk I received a coupon for $5 off on something like $15-20 in costumes I think. And for all my purchases I got an email telling me I had earned $4.50 rewards bucks to spend and that got generated when I was at the kiosk again. All your purchases with Card do go into a database so maybe if you don't shop, the emails don't get generated.

Try calling their customer service and tell them you haven't been getting emails and wondered why. Let them know a friend mentioned they just got a 30% one. I read some people had luck doing this and they added the coupon to their card to use at the register. Do you use your card there?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info, GoS!


----------

